# 2010 Beekeeping Institute -Young Harris



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

May 13-15, 2010

Here are a few web sites where you can download the information.

Georgia Beekeepers Association:
http://www.gabeekeeping.com/events.html

UGA Entomology Honey Bee Program:
http://www.caes.uga.edu/departments/ent/bees/young-harris/documents/bee-institute-2010.pdf

http://www.ent.uga.edu/bees/young-harris/index.html


Detsy Bridges
Entomology Department
Biological Sciences Bldg.
University of Georgia
Athens, GA 30602
Phone: 706-542-9035
Fax: 706-542-3872
Email: [email protected]


----------

